# I Want OUT!



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

In my wonderful world in my brain........( I swear I can see it in my head as I have had a 'reoccurring dream" about this place for 4 years.)

I would love to have 4-5 acres, most of it NOT mowed, good sunny spot for a garden, a place where I can have animals.
Would love a stream.
House, 2-3 bedroom.
1/2 or whole basement would be awesome, but not a deal breaker if it didn't have it.
Secluded / off the beaten path
Mountains.
Eastern TN
Western NC 
NE Georgia

I don't know how to 'look' for this.
I don't know where to look for this.
I don't know where to begin.......
Any guidance would be helpful!!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Employment requirements?


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Didn't you use to live in Florida?


----------



## terradura (Mar 19, 2012)

Since you have narrowed down the geographic location pretty well, how about searching real estate websites in those areas?

We did something similar. Narrowed down where we would like to get a place, then visited the websites of the Chambers of Commerce for the closest towns to find real estate offices in the area, then tracked their offerings on their websites. It took us a while, but we found a real gem -- 40 acres ... mostly wild land, but with a heritage orchard with 7 or 8 kinds of fruit trees, a stream, water rights, bordered by national forest, fantastic views, very remote, but not too far from a small town, etc. It matched what we "saw in our heads", as you say. The process of looking was fun and when we found IT -- well that was very exciting.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Employment requirements?


Hospitality: Server, Bartender, anything in a restaurant / hotel I can do. Hospitality is what I am going to school for (social services too)



TedH71 said:


> Didn't you use to live in Florida?


Nope. I have visited a couple of times....


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

terradura said:


> Since you have narrowed down the geographic location pretty well, how about searching real estate websites in those areas?
> 
> We did something similar. Narrowed down where we would like to get a place, then visited the websites of the Chambers of Commerce for the closest towns to find real estate offices in the area, then tracked their offerings on their websites. It took us a while, but we found a real gem -- 40 acres ... mostly wild land, but with a heritage orchard with 7 or 8 kinds of fruit trees, a stream, water rights, bordered by national forest, fantastic views, very remote, but not too far from a small town, etc. It matched what we "saw in our heads", as you say. The process of looking was fun and when we found IT -- well that was very exciting.


So.......I can start by getting a map, that has the counties clearly marked (smaller towns too) and then do a search on the net for those specific locations.

I know CountrySide magazine used to have a 'page' dedicated to 'homesteads' for sale. I need to pick up a copy at the books store.

I am so glad you found what was in your head.....it must be HEAVEN really live what you had dreams of!!


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Unitedcountry.com, and landsofamerica.com are two good websites. Landsofamerica.com lets you search by county. There is one more that is pretty good landandfarm.com. good luck, it can be done. I found our dream property a year ago.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

google Search like [ame="http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGNI_enUS500US500&q=NE+Ga+homes+with+land+for+sale"]this[/ame]
Look on line for lor local papers in areas you want to live in.
Check RE sales on craigslist


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

When would you be wanting to move? We have everything you are looking for: 7 acres wooded and cleared, fenced garden area, stream, 2 bedrooms, awesome basement on quiet road (one very nice family past us) on the Plateau in TN. We are up in age and want to move next to our son, we might start to build this coming summer. We hate to move, love this place, been here 14 years.


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

i have a house in western nc with 5 arces nice two bedroom house, two barns, dead end road, all fenced, graden spot, we have goats cows and chickens here, back property is wood where stream is,has a trail to the stream we have lived here 7 year and we are wanting to buy a bigger farm. house has been well maintained, we love it here but with two kids we are in need of a bigger house!


----------



## kzotter (Mar 16, 2013)

We just built our own mountain cabin in western NC after 40 years in Raleigh. We wouldn't trade the country life for anything. Now we're trying to learn more about homesteading skills. Ashe County has it all. Lots of available property, small town feel, close to amenities, etc. Worth checking out.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I would use a map. Then Google the town/city newpapers, sometimes you can get a feel for the area. Google for realtors or real estate in the town you may be interested in. Go to their website, email them and ask for information on the area. Google rural real estate for sale and the town too. Some realtors will be more than helpful in sending you information, emailing you listings that come up, etc.


----------



## andrew3d (Jun 23, 2002)

I think you could find the place of your dreams right here on this forum. Seems like the best people sell their best right in here. It would be a big plus, at least for myself, to buy from someone that has lived on their place for years and loves it. If they loved it, you probably will too. Good luck!


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

So there you go....Rita and Mironsfarm both have what your looking for!


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

http://www.city-data.com/ 
Here's a great site for getting information about your potential new towns. It tells pretty much everything you need to know.

When we moved, we knew the area we wanted but narrowed it down with this web site based on a lot of different things. Then we went online to the real estate sites for that town and found our farm/house on line. I fell in love with it before we even got here and that is the only one we looked at once we made our house hunting trip. DH did the negotiating and we got the place of our dreams. Been here 4 years now and love it so much I hardly ever leave the place except for work.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Laura,
You are not alone in your quest. I think there are a bunch of us here myself and hubby included that are not satisfied with their current situation. You put it into better words than I could at this time. We have been offered a place but the area does not offer some of the things we need so I keep on searching. 
It may come to choosing what we would be happy with over what may be "good" for us. Then getting moved to the place.
Miss Kay,
Thanks for the link. I had it but had forgotten about it. Now I just need to remember to use it. 

Elaine


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Where do you begin? By putting together the money to pay for it.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Realtor.com


----------



## Dr_aplet (Mar 31, 2013)

We have used Zillow.com for years now. I like it over realtor.com because i found that realtors information can be really outdated sometimes. 

As a noobie to the idea I say research and plan! Then save,save, save and buckle up.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

A nice drive did it for me! I used to have a country homestead, but life happened and I ended up in the 'city' sorta. In my mind, I saw a 2br farmhouse, a barn, at least 5 acres and a pond or stream. So, you can imagine once I drove down the driveway after seeing the For Sale sign and EVERYTHING on my list was there! I went to realtor.com and it the listing did NOT show up. Had to drive back to the farm, get the little fellas number, and I am in a contingency contract. I don't know how to explain it, but when I drive down the driveway, an instant feeling of serenity comes over me and I just know it is THE one. It will happen for you, too. Take a drive! 

My second choice is TN, so if something happens with this contingency, I have every intention of taking another "drive". Good Luck!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I like what farmchix said. and I did that too. drive around, and ask lots of ppl. 

my whole time growing up I'd see these little farms, actually too small to be a 'farm', more of a larger acreage. and each time I would fantasize how'd I love a place like that. and now, at 45, I gotta pinch myself almost daily, to believe that I HAVE one!! and I found it by driving and asking.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

thestartupman said:


> Unitedcountry.com, and landsofamerica.com are two good websites. Landsofamerica.com lets you search by county. There is one more that is pretty good landandfarm.com. good luck, it can be done. I found our dream property a year ago.


thanks for posting those sites!


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Look at realtor.com and a paper map as well to know which towns or counties to put in your realtor search. Put in the larger land size you want so it doesn't just show you regular houses.
Call some realtors in areas you like, but make sure you tell them you are ONLY interested in a certain type of property.
As someone else said, find local papers (online?) to see for sale by owner properties, but beware that they don't know that they are under the same real estate regulations (as to such things as disclosures) as the real estate industry is.
Many people contact me (as a realtor) wanting a water feature on their dream land. This REALLY narrows down the choices and generally raises the prices when as long as you have a good shallow well (for easy access to the water) that may suffice ?



Laura Zone 5 said:


> In my wonderful world in my brain........( I swear I can see it in my head as I have had a 'reoccurring dream" about this place for 4 years.)
> 
> I would love to have 4-5 acres, most of it NOT mowed, good sunny spot for a garden, a place where I can have animals.
> Would love a stream.
> ...


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Based on the order things are being suggested, it appears you are able to buy a place and relocate, then look for work?

I would normally suggest a different order, but if you can swing it, great!


----------

